# Windshield Causing Headache / Mild Nausea?



## merebo (Mar 19, 2018)

We got our 2018 Atlas SEL with 4motion about three weeks ago. I love it, except for - I can't drive it without getting a headache. I am coming off of several years of driving a 2008 Toyota 4runner and a 2015 Volvo XC60 and never had any issues with those cars nor any others I have ever driven. Within a few minutes of driving the new Atlas, I get a headache and almost a slight feeling of nausea. I was hoping it was from the new car smell but that doesn't seem to be the issue. It does seem worse, also, if I wear sunglasses while driving - a bit better without them. 

Wanted to see if anyone else has had a similar issue or knows what might be causing it? We ordered the car in Oct. and were so happy for it to arrive but this has dampened my enthusiasm!

(Also the driver's seat is giving me trouble. I am only 5'1", is it possibly too big? My back hurts when I drive and again I have NEVER had issues like this before!)


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Windshield causing headaches? I have to think that the windshield has nothing to do with it.

Your SEL has nice very adjustable front seats, not sure what the issue would be.

Honestly this all sounds like driver issues and not car issues.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

You should see a doctor....ASAP! Windshield....:banghead:


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Are you 100% sure that you didn't get a Ford Explorer by mistake?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Any floor mats? Do you have the seat properly as high as it will go? Do you have it with the back angle properly upright?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

merebo said:


> We got our 2018 Atlas SEL with 4motion about three weeks ago. I love it, except for - I can't drive it without getting a headache. I am coming off of several years of driving a 2008 Toyota 4runner and a 2015 Volvo XC60 and never had any issues with those cars nor any others I have ever driven. Within a few minutes of driving the new Atlas, I get a headache and almost a slight feeling of nausea. I was hoping it was from the new car smell but that doesn't seem to be the issue. It does seem worse, also, if I wear sunglasses while driving - a bit better without them.
> 
> Wanted to see if anyone else has had a similar issue or knows what might be causing it? We ordered the car in Oct. and were so happy for it to arrive but this has dampened my enthusiasm!
> 
> (Also the driver's seat is giving me trouble. I am only 5'1", is it possibly too big? My back hurts when I drive and again I have NEVER had issues like this before!)


i had the exact same problem with our passat way back when we owned it.. the windshield was defective - it had a strange blur on the edges and magnification effects.. 
the dealer noticed it as well.. thank God - it took about two of them before we got one that was fine .. 
take it to a dealer you trust or have an excellent relations - they will replace it for you..


----------



## merebo (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you, AudiVW guy. I have never had any issues with any other car I've driven, including right now, I can drive our Subaru without it happening. It is only in the Atlas which is what leads me to believe it is the car not me. Will take a closer look for anything that looks off and will talk to our dealer, they were great.


----------



## TimPaige (Jul 3, 2020)

Ahah, I don’t understand how to drive a car without a headache. Since I bought a car, I regularly encountered some problems and you can’t imagine how much I got tired of it. After much deliberation, I decided to get rid of the car and start taking a taxi. In addition to problems with the car and large expenses, I also faced severe migraines. Because of the high traffic, I was worried and was very tense at the wheel in order not to get into an accident. Soon I sold my car, but I could not get rid of the migraine and then TGM maeng da helped me . I'm so glad I came across this plant.


----------



## Bbb34 (Aug 5, 2010)

merebo said:


> We got our 2018 Atlas SEL with 4motion about three weeks ago. I love it, except for - I can't drive it without getting a headache. I am coming off of several years of driving a 2008 Toyota 4runner and a 2015 Volvo XC60 and never had any issues with those cars nor any others I have ever driven. Within a few minutes of driving the new Atlas, I get a headache and almost a slight feeling of nausea. I was hoping it was from the new car smell but that doesn't seem to be the issue. It does seem worse, also, if I wear sunglasses while driving - a bit better without them.
> 
> Wanted to see if anyone else has had a similar issue or knows what might be causing it? We ordered the car in Oct. and were so happy for it to arrive but this has dampened my enthusiasm!
> 
> (Also the driver's seat is giving me trouble. I am only 5'1", is it possibly too big? My back hurts when I drive and again I have NEVER had issues like this before!)


Seats in Atlas are made big, almost like they were targeting taller drivers, so it's possible at 5'1" it might be too big and you're just struggling to find right position.
My wife's 5'8" and I recall being quite surprised during our test drive, she looked kinda "lost" in that big Atlas seat, but found it to be very comfortable for her.
I'm guessing it's just a matter of finding the right setting for you, cannot see how seat too big would give you back pain.

As for headache, my guess would be same as yours, new car smell. Unless you can see some obvious defect on the windshield, that would be my guess and one I'd explore a bit more.
Maybe go on a ride after it's been sitting open for a while and keep your windows down the whole time, and see how that goes. Impossible to tell really, I'm only guessing here.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bbb34 said:


> ....As for headache,...., new car smell.....


New VW do not have this issue.


----------

